# Manchester Uk baby pigeon 20days old where to go for help?



## MANCHESTERUK (Jul 25, 2012)

Firstly this is a great site, thanks for being here. 25/7/2012
Is there anyone in the *Manchester Uk* area that can help with this baby bird? it has made it through the night.Its 20 days oldish, and was been picked on by other pigeons.Infact they were trying to killing it,(Limited food supply) after abit of a race, i didn't know they could run so fast at this age! I was able to catch it,wrapped it up for the night. It had being nesting on a balcony,but it was a hot day in MCR, and Im thinking it was just thrown off the balcony when people went out there. She/he is not injured wings good, standing What I need to know is anyone near the M1 area that can help, with feeding this lil' one? and helping him? A rescue centre? (Im not wanting to ring the RSPCA).any help would be great.thank you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Some addresses below: 

My favourite is the Greenmount Wild Bird Hospital in Bury, according to the AA that is in Greater Manchester although their address is Lancs.

I have had dealings with the RSPCA chief inspector in your area regarding the rescue of a young pigeon recently and I would never hand over a bird to them (an inspector told the vet in Manchester that I was helping that his instructions were to dispatch any wild animal smaller than a rabbit), but can recommend the RSPCA Animal Home in York. South Manchester Wildlife Rescue is also pigeon friendly, but ....


Greenmount Wild Bird Hospital*
Kirklees Valley
Garside Hay Road
BURY
Lancashire
BL8 4LT

Ph: 01204 884086 .

Sanctuary and rescue centre for sick, injured and baby birds.

The York RSPCA Animal Home 
Landing Lane 
Clifton 
YORK 
YO26 4RH 

Telephone: 01904 654949 


*
South Manchester Wildlife Rescue
Near Alderley Edge

Telephone: 07950 867353
*
Will take pigeons and other birds.

This is a link to a google map of pigeon friendly rescue centres in the UK (i hope it works, if not google " map pigeon friendly rescue centres)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry, the map link didn't appear, I thought there would be problems when I saw the word embedded in the URL.

I looked at the M1, South Yorkshire Animal Rescue is near that, then there are 3 close together in Notts....


South Yorkshire Animal Rescue

South Road
Sheffield
South Yorkshire
England
S6 3TD


01142349656


----------



## MANCHESTERUK (Jul 25, 2012)

Feefo,thanks so much... I have left messages with both of these from 8am this morning, awaiting a replay.Should I just turn up at Greenmount? I'm thinking they may be busy feeding they babies! and cant answer the phone....Just worried that my one's very hungray? and the longer i wait.......It doesn't say not to turn up on the website? the contact mobiles both go to answer machine.Or should I take it to local vet for a feed?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I prefer to ring my local rescue first, just in case.

Can you give the baby some food? Don' t squirt water into his mouth, if he needs to drink put water into a container and dip his beak in it to encourage him to suck the water up.

Easiest feeding at that age is to defrost peas and corn and pop them one at a time into its mouth but you will find more information on what you can feed, how and how much here: 
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## MANCHESTERUK (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay update, South Mcr rescue said sorry they are full, nice guy....but cant take any more in...And to ring RSPCA,he asured me that they take them to there hospital if they are young.And will not kill them.(i'm still not wanting to contact them.Im not saying I don't trust the RSPCA, but I have not always been happy with them, and from reading the forums am no closer to trusting them.) Still awaiting to hear from Greenmount Rescue...Feeding...He/she has drank, some what dived into the bowl after I was gently trying to water him/her. And took a big gulp. I have got some wild bird mix and mussed that up into a sloppy paste with wholemeal bread....Also had some bright white stuff in its eye, I pulled that out it seemed happier that it had come out.Was that right? and what was it? bright white like shell? ....Does anyone know if I should just turn up at *Greenmount Wild Bird Hospital*?...Or await to speak to them?


----------



## MANCHESTERUK (Jul 25, 2012)

SAFE HANDS!! Feefo, thanks so much for your fast help...I was in a real flap Pigeon is now in safe hands (see photo) at the Greenmount Wild bird Rescue,I made contact and they offered to take him/her in. And indeed a lovely little place, I was wrong with my guess of 20 days, more likely 10 days old I was told.And very skinny but looking health, no wounds.







I'm thinking they are bigger, stronger more street tough looking birds in City centres?!! He/she was feed straight away and was eating and drinking by hand, so with luck should make it.I was not the best Pigeon mum!!. I have taken a photo for you, and any others that may like to see it.As I noted on the forum that people were asking to see photos.I will contact The centre and update news here..If people do contact the centre DO remember its a Charity and give as much as you can as way of a donation. They care for many other birds there I saw Magpies, ducks, and some lovely baby blackbirds.
THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR MAKING THIS SITE SUCH A SUCCESS.AND HELPING PEOPLE TO HELP THE PIGEONS.

Good luck to all the birds people help.X


----------



## MANCHESTERUK (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=24617&stc=1&d=1343217940


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Just come on and seen this post. What a lovely outcome.

How nice to hear from folks that go that extra mile to get any baby pigeon some help.
Thanks for letting us know that outcome and thanks for what you did.

Janet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the wonderful update. 

I'd like to see the bird standing up, but he certainly looks older then 10 days.

What a happy ending!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you so much for the update and for ensuring that the baby had the best care. I really like Greenmount, I meant to make a monthly standing order to them as I refer so many rescuers to them, but didn't get round to it so will see to it tomorrow.


----------

